# Stomach growling in class



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's so hard for me to be in class without my stomach growling, I don't know what it is but it's almost like a nervous thing and once my stomach starts growling, it won't stop. When I'm at home this doesn't happen. It's really embarrassing and I try to just laugh it off but it has caused me to not want to go out in to public because I think my stomach will start growling uncontrollably. It just makes me feel really depressed and I haven't found anyone who can relate.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

I used to get that in my morning class. It always happened during a test or when everyone was quiet and it was SO LOUD. Even my classmates started to laugh. Even though I didn't feel hungry, I started not skipping breakfast and it went away. Try bringing a snack to class or whenever you go out and see if it helps.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine is always like that. I have to suck in my stomach to stop it from making a noise, but it makes me look really stupid.  It's because I skip meals throughout the day though due to not wanting to eat in public.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I fear of my stomach growling loudly in a quiet place too: O
Man it be LOUD. 
When I waa in school I would sneak a couple of snacks in my mouth so my stomach wouldn't growl.


Eat plenty of food during breakfast 

My stomach never growled when nervous.
I don't know what causes that for you: (
Maybe eat more


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

That happens to me alllll the time but I don't think it's a nervous thing for me.. just because I normally don't have breakfast before school. Maybe you are just hungry and need to eat more but if you suck it in really hard when it growls it makes it quieter.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

lmao that always happens to me. I stopped chewing gum in class and the growling stopped.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This was actually one of the main things that kick-started my SA. In like 8th grade or something, we had this small assembly around a table (around 10 students and a teacher). And my stomach suddenly growled loudly. Everyone laughed and I was sooo embarrased. Since then, I got so extremely nervous in quiet classes, worrying my stomach would growl. It sucked, badly.

Now, however, I don't really give a f-. Everyone dies and nothing matters in the end. You'll stop worrying about what people think of you when you realize how seldom they do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, this plagued me throughout school. One of the biggest issues. I'm so glad I'm done with school because of this. Pure hell. Nothing really helped. I found out the anxiety caused the noises to happen.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, mine would do that. I was starved though. I would take granola bars and stuff like that to hold me over. If you think it is more nervous energy, you might want to try moving about before class or practice meditating. Before having to give presentations, I would do a bunch of pushups or walk really fast around the building to calm myself.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

That happens to me, at work too but it's because I get hungry due to a fast metabolism. It sucks.


----------



## Magicked (Jun 1, 2014)

I had that same problem when I was in school because I skipped breakfast and lunch all the time, but it happens even when I'm not hungry.



Charmander said:


> Mine is always like that. I have to suck in my stomach to stop it from making a noise, but it makes me look really stupid.  It's because I skip meals throughout the day though due to not wanting to eat in public.


Lol, that's what I did to make stop my stomach from growling in class too.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Mine did a lot at school. I didn't eat at school..well hardly ever so I was hungry. I was a fat girl so I can imagine what people thought of me. People always stared at me when we had shared lunches at school. It sucked.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I had this problem in middle school, so I started eating breakfast and never had a problem with it again. Even eating something as small as a granola bar before class should help.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Mine can tend to start growling when I skip eating too. I try to hold my stomach when it does as if it were some way it'd be less embarrassing for me, even though I know if anything it's giving it away and probably drawing attention to me even more. Thankfully the growling has never been too loud.


----------



## XenoDoublade23 (May 12, 2016)

Yes, this happens to me alot. I don't eat much at lunch so my stomach just rumbles. Another thing that is really annoying is when I eat something gassy and my throat and stomach is full of gas so they make these uncontrollable loud noises.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Eat.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

What do you do to try to prevent it? Even though I've took measures to calm it down whether it be eating before class, bringing a drink to class, taking medicine, etc., the growling never stopped. I'm starting to think that it could be IBS now, not just because of the mild upset stomach and growling, but also because of gas, bloating, and diarrhea. 

You could try having a light snack before class, eat healthier, and take OTC's for upset stomach and report the results.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Happened heaps to me in high school, even when I didn't feel hungry. One day it disrupted an entire class.
What I found to help was to eat more frequently, and to eat slower (i.e. without swallowing lots of air).
It doesn't seem to happen anywhere near as frequently anymore.


----------



## SexyFairy (Jun 19, 2016)

Junimoon11 said:


> It's so hard for me to be in class without my stomach growling, I don't know what it is but it's almost like a nervous thing and once my stomach starts growling, it won't stop. When I'm at home this doesn't happen. It's really embarrassing and I try to just laugh it off but it has caused me to not want to go out in to public because I think my stomach will start growling uncontrollably. It just makes me feel really depressed and I haven't found anyone who can relate.


If someone ever looks at you after your stomach growls, growl at them and smile. They will laugh.


----------



## puffysnow (Jun 14, 2016)

I have the same problem! Now I try to munch on like a granola bar or something or drink a lot of water. Also as I saw other people mentioning this, sucking in your stomach helps with the growling as well. If all else fails I also try to swallow in air, it's a very temporary solution but it works for me.


----------



## eeyoredragon (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Junimoon11.

If you're able to, figure out a solution now because it may worsen should you decide to attend college/uni. My final exams during college were 3 hours long, so my stomach often grumbled out of hunger, so I'd ask the professor ahead of time if it'd be okay for me to have a quiet snack during that period. Most of them were fine with it as long as you're respectful of those around you (eg. don't bring potato chips or something). Hope that helps.


----------

